# RWS Diana 34 De-cock?



## fallschirmjaeger (Feb 19, 2013)

Can someone tell me if my RWS Diana 34 can decock and if so can you provide me with a description on how it's done? It's a Classic with the T06 trigger.

Thank you


----------

